# RTS pinkie smash(gross picture)



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

The other day I did something really dumb and got a RTS that blasted my pinkie finger into next week.

I made a new setup with .04 latex and a big pouch for rocks. stiff pouch, not floppy. My test shot was with a 1 oz (437 grain) lead sinker.

*note to self. .....don't do that again!

notice you can see the end of the fingernail that is usually hidden from view.

I went back out and shot a few rounds a couple of hours later...... 1/4 in steel.

Well, here it is . Good news, though! Didn't hit me in the teeth!!!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Youch...that'll leave a mark


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That thing got hammered! OUCH!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope ur finger heals up quick i know that would hurt i may invest in some gloves


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

auieee auieeee damit that hurts

fast recuvery


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

A glove would not have mattered much on this. maybe steel gauntlet....lol.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, dude...
That looks like it really hurts!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ouch, man! Heal it up quick...

...those pics are almost worthy of bestgore.com....


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! You have my sympathy.

Get one of these from your favorite drug store --








Cut in half up at the top and tape one of the pieces to the back of your finger when shooting for the foreseeable future.

You *DON'T* want to hit that finger again before it's 100% healed.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You know how we have done a "normal" nail smash and some of us have put a hole in the nail to relieve pressure? I'm debating making a hole in the finger pad to do the same. Wife was out of town and comes home tonight. Man, I'm gonna hear it!

Before the pain set in, I heard the sinker hit the house after it left my finger and I thought, "whew, it didn't hit a window!" :banana:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> Wow! You have my sympathy.
> 
> Get one of these from your favorite drug store --
> 
> ...


Thanks!, I bought it later that night!! I can't imagine even a LIGHT band slap on it right now. I may make one like Jorge made with a huge shield on the front. I'm a bit gun-shy here


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, that is tough! I am sitting here thanking Zeus it was not me. My sympathies and wishes for a quick recovery.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

LVO said:


> I'm a bit gun-shy here


If I was you, I think I might take a vacation from shooting while I contemplated life, let my finger heal and spent some time working on designs and building some new frames...

Good luck with it, though!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, that looks pretty damn painful.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man, that makes me hurt just to look at it. I've had a few close calls but nothing like that (yet). Be safe and happy healing.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit gun-shy here
> ...


&/or switch to a softer bit of ammo like cooked peas dipped in antibiotic. :rofl: Either way get well soon. :wave:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

ouch!

fast recovery!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

OUCH!!! Wishing you for a quick recovery..............so you can do it again. :nono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good thing your not british, how would you drink your tea ? darn dude, you sure that lead ball didn't have piranha teeth ? cause it took one he!! of a bite out of you ! :aahhhh: hope your finger tip heals fast !


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

OUCH!

That is almost as bad as when I cut all 4 knuckles of my left hand on a hatchet.

You might want to go to the hardware store, and buy some 20 ga sheet steel. cut out a guard for your finger. I cut one for my thumb knuckle after hitting it multiple times.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's best to overpower the ammo, but when the ammo is too heavy for the bands, accidents can happen when the twist of pouch cause the ammo to hang on and not fly off.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Fun times....

Chicks dig scars!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, I wear leather gloves now that cover most of the area of the fingers that would be in the line of fire. Helps prevent bandslaps and accidents like these but not always, especially if it hits one of the unprotected areas.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, that looks quite painful! I wish you a miraculously speedy recovery!

Before I joined this forum I never had even heard of RTS with a slingshot, and so far have never had one. But now am getting a bit worried about it, especially with all of the extra experimenting I have been doing lately with slingshots.

I would imagine that sooner or later my number will come up. Unless I learn how to avoid a RTS??


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> Wow, that looks quite painful! I wish you a miraculously speedy recovery!
> Before I joined this forum I never had even heard of RTS with a slingshot, and so far have never had one. But now am getting a bit worried about it, especially with all of the extra experimenting I have been doing lately with slingshots.
> I would imagine that sooner or later my number will come up. Unless I learn how to avoid a RTS??


Well, I know that using ammo that's too big can result in an RTS. And people who flip their slingshots (like me!!) are more likely to get RTS due to the motion of the bands when you flip it. I've had RTS's before and only 1 of them actually hurt. It tends to happen when you're not being careful.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Hope you heal up fast and the pain is minimal. I would suggest scotch. Don't get it anywhere near the finger. Just drink until the pain stops.
Feel better,
SF


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Fun times....
> 
> Chicks dig scars!


Well, my wife came to the right place!!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for all the kind wishes, guys! I am going to be good as new...one day! 

I think I may have had bands too short and then probably flipped the slingshot. It was a seriously heavy draw. I was not careful, I think

it was a ridiculously gorgeous day outside today.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OUCH!! I feel for you man, heal up fast!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i have seen similar injures and after it heels your fingernail might pop off.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wow....I can't add to what's already been said. But, I have to say...You're one tough s.o.b. if you went back out and shot again later that day.

Remember, pain killers taste better when washed down with your favorite whiskey or rum.

Heal fast and get back into it.

Todd


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Man, I hate to see things like that! God knows I have had enough of them from slingshots as well a drill bits. I hurt for you!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

ouch...and a few other four letter words I bet 

hope it heals quick mate


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie I clicked on this thread because of the "(gross picture)" promise, and you definitely delivered! All I can say is, chicks dig guys with scars, and I hope it heals up quick and with relatively little pain


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Wow....I can't add to what's already been said. But, I have to say...You're one tough s.o.b. if you went back out and shot again later that day.
> 
> Remember, pain killers taste better when washed down with your favorite whiskey or rum.
> 
> ...


remember, many people have died combining alcohol with painkillers...

Just stick with the alcohol- but don't drink too much....

I don't drink... for good reason...

having a high pain tolerance is a good thing.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

T


Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> I'm not gonna lie I clicked on this thread because of the "(gross picture)" promise, and you definitely delivered! All I can say is, chicks dig guys with scars, and I hope it heals up quick and with relatively little pain


thanks, Mrs M! the wife was out of town when I did it. I knew she would have made me go to the hospital when it happened. She came home last night. I'm going to the Urgent Care this morning.I have to admit I'm a little concerned. They will probably do ugly things to me there. Thanks for the wishes on the relatively little pain.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy wow what a bad hit my friend..wish you a speedy recovery..Now with that said..thinking I should invest in a pair of light

leather gloves ultra lite..Be safe from now on my friend..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

i understand that pain! its really painful, makes you wanna puke afterward!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Update to the smashed finger!

I went to the Urgent care on Tuesday morning(wife came home Monday night...connect the dots).

Doc says, "Well, we can do one of two things..A:We can rip it off.....B: we can leave it on and it will come off later

Me: "Doc, terms like "rip off" and "yank" are not medical terms that provide comfort to the patient"

Doc then shows me his "modified" finger that he put through a table saw years back. I was thinking to myself, "Ha!, I used the tablesaw ALL morning and didn't even bleed once!" My finger started to feel better immediately! We (I ) decided to leave it on for now and have it fall off or get removed once the other nail grows underneath the old one.

Here is a pic of what it looks like 1 week later.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

yep...still gross.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Zombie finger!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

2 week finger update!

My latest picture 14 days after the "incident"

Mrs. CM, sorry that it's not MORE gross! lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

TSM said:


> yep...still gross.


What he said...

Feel better lvo.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Brah !!!!! lol


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap dude! I must have missed this, so sorry about the finger man. That is friggin' brutal!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I wish you fast recovery and no more RTSs!

jazz


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, guys! It's all better now. Took about 6 months for the nail to grow back fully and now the numbness in fingertip is not too noticeable. Just real happy i didn't take it to the face!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, an injury like that would have ruined my sex life :- )

Kidding aside, glad you are doing better, but you still have some numbness ?, boy oh boy what a hit you took. Glad to hear your back at it.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The post is over a year old .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If that was me, my friends would ask "What did you do that for" Wish you the best on healing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I did that a couple months ago, too. Same fork, bands, ammo, and pouch I'd used a thousand times before. It was on my index finger and nearly as bad as that. I still haven't figured out what happened. But I haven't used that fork since. Are you still being careful now and year later, Larry? Or do you catch yourself not wearing safety glasses a lot lately, like me? :screwy:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol yall are resurrecting a zombie here i think the finger has long since healed. Original post dates back over a year. So the get well soon wishes... Slightly over due maybe ????

Not meaning to offend anyone, just saying...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang LVO! glad you're better now


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Holy sheesh.. Brother I hope that healed well. As a musician, that is some seriously scary stuff.. Haven't seen a self-inflicted slingshot injury as bad as that.. Thanks for posting and reminding me to be careful. What kind of slingshot were you using?


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Just started eating lunch........ I'm done now, hope you recover soon.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> The post is over a year old .


Hahaha Gross never gets old. We should have a pinned thread for finger injuries...a good precautionany thing for everyone. How about it mods?


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

How dangerous!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Your not hardcore, unless you live hardcore. Happy healing & get back on that horse!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Lacumo said:


> Wow! You have my sympathy.
> 
> Get one of these from your favorite drug store --
> 
> ...


Hey you could make a slingshot out of that when your done!


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

LVO said:


> You know how we have done a "normal" nail smash and some of us have put a hole in the nail to relieve pressure? I'm debating making a hole in the finger pad to do the same. Wife was out of town and comes home tonight. Man, I'm gonna hear it!
> 
> Before the pain set in, I heard the sinker hit the house after it left my finger and I thought, "whew, it didn't hit a window!" :banana:


Drilling a hole in your body is called trepination. Im sure you've seen the ancient civilizations that drilled holes in there heads. I smashed my finger with a landscaping bolder and broke just the end of the finger bone and had a hole(trepination) drilled into the finger nail and it really helped. Better a hole in your fingernail than your head.

I hope you get well soon and not in too much trouble from the wife.


----------



## Betegie (May 13, 2020)

Well said. It is good it didn't go straight to your teeth (like it did couple weeks ago to my friend's). Wish you quick recovery.


----------



## Bark (Apr 30, 2020)

If his finger hasn’t healed in the 6 years since the original post I doubt it’s going to now.......


----------

